# wasatch front extended elk



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Question for you guys. Can you shoot any bull on the wasatch front extended? Or is it spike only?


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Any bull.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I've heard that because the front (south of I-80) is part of the Wasatch LE area it is spike only until the regular season ends. After that it turns into hunter's choice through mid December. It has never really been that clear to me though. After all the research (asking everybody I can) that is the scenario that makes the most sense.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

The places that there are elk on the wasatch front that time of year is spike only all the other places are any bull. check the proc look at the spike and anybull units


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

The Wasatch extended area is its own entity. Its anybull throughout the whole season! We get asked this every year!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

suave300 said:


> The Wasatch extended area is its own entity. Its anybull throughout the whole season! We get asked this every year!


+100, they do a better job of clarifying it this year.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

that sounds good to me. I got confused where they listed the dates as any bull starting in mid September, but I guess that doesn't rule out the regular season.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You guys need to do what I did and go get a degree in *"Bureaucratic Bullsh*t Deciphering"* at the Tech. then you'll be able to read ours and any other states proc with ease. 8)

And BTW, You can shoot ANY bull ANY time on the extended unit.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> And BTW, You can shoot ANY bull ANY time on the extended unit.


Why didn't they just say it like that???


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

What they said was: "-one elk--either any bull or antlerless--on the Wasatch Front or Uintah Basin extended archery areas from August 16 to September 12." (during general archery season)(page 29, right column, paragraph 2)

*and* "-one elk--either any bull or antlerless--within the Wasatch Front, Uintah Basin extended archery areas from September 13-December 15;" (during extended archery season)(page 29, right column, paragraph 6)

So the true answer is; If you have a general archery elk tag you may take ANY ELK with archery equipment in the Wasatch extended archery area from Aug 16 through Dec 15.

Keep in mind that you have to have in your possession your archery ethics course certificate of completion, and you may have to wear hunter orange if there is a big game rifle hunt going on at the same time.


----------

